# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My new used camera



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I just got a new used camera. I know its not the biggest badest one out there but I think I will have allot of learning experiences. The camera I have now is a FujiFilm FinePix 2800 zoom. MY new camera is a FinePix 6900Zoom. I got a close up kit. Wide angle and Telephoto lens. I can't wait to start taking pics of my tanks. I am sure I will be asking for pointer soon. Well I have to do water changes tonight but tomorrow I hope to have time to start playing.

Hawk


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I am having fun with this camera but have allot to learn about using manual settings. One thing that bugs me about this camera is what you see in the view finder is smaller than the picture's actual size. All in all thou I like the things I am able to do with this camera. 

Hawk


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Hawkeye - thats a problem for practically all cameras. normally, only the top end SLRS have 100% viewfinder coverage.

rudedog


----------

